# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  تعويضات متضرري احداث الخليج بين الخبر والشائعات

## ادارة المنتدى

وليد السبول - خاص - بعد أن نشرت زاد الأردن خبرا عن قرب موعد صرف تعويضات جمعية متضرري أحداث الخليج تصاعدت حدة المداخلات و التعليقات حتى بلغت 317 تعليقا في هذه اللحظة. و بصفتي أحد المتضررين و المهتمين في الموضوع فقد سعيت اليوم لزيارة الجمعية و الإلتقاء بالسيد يحي العتيبي رئيس الجمعية الموقر و حاولت أن أضع بعض النقاط على الحروف حتى لا يظل أعضاء الجمعية الكرام يتخبطون في حمى المعلومات و الآمال. أول ما أود التأكيد عليه و بسؤال رئيس الجمعية شخصيا أنه لم يتم أي لقاء مع أي من الأشخاص الذين ذكروا في تعليقاتهم أنهم التقوا به و بالتالي عليهم عدم التصديق بأي معلومة يقال أنها وردت من خلال الجمعية و ستقوم الجمعية فور حصولها على اية معلومات مؤكدة بنشر المعلومة بوسائل الإعلان الرسمية و ستقوم بالإتصال بأعضائها شخصيا. وقد يتمكن البعض من الحصول على معلومات من خارج قنوات الجمعية لكنهم في هذه الحالة سيتحملون بصفة شخصية مسؤولية نشرها. إن الموضوع برمته لا زال بين أيدي المكتب الإستشاري البلجيكي و هم الوحيدون المكلفون و المفوضون بإعطاء أي معلومة. الشيء الثاني الذي أود التأكيد عليه هو عدم وجود أي معلومة لدى الجمعية حول وصول وفود أو سفر وفود أو تحديد مبالغ للصرف أو موعد توزيع. و إن كان لدى الحكومة الأردنية أي اتصال أو نشاط فالجمعية لا تعلم عنه شيئا بالرغم من عدم ممانعتها أساسا بل تتمنى على الحكومة الأردنية التدخل لما فيه مصلحة للمواطنين الأردنيين. كما أن وزارة العمل الأردنية غير معنية أصلا بالإعلان عن اية تطورات في القضية. هذا و تؤكد الجمعية أن كافة المعلومات التي تنشر في إحدى الصحف الأسبوعية لم تصدر عنها و لم يتم الإتصال بها للحصول على تلك المعلومات في ذات الوقت الذي لا تنفي و لا تؤكد هذه المعلومات. أما دعوات الإعتصام سواء أمام مقر الجمعية أو أمام أية دائرة حكومية و التي يرددها بعض الأشخاص بالرغم من أنهم ليسوا أعضاء بالجمعية فهي دعوات غير مسؤولة و لن تؤدي إلا إلى الفوضى و البلبلة و بالتأكيد لن يكون لها أي أثر إيجابي على القضية. ستكون الجمعية سعيدة بإبلاغ المتضررين من أعضاء الجمعية بوصول أية أنباء سعيدة و ستعتبرها بمثابة البشرى التي تزف لهم و ستفخر بهذا الإنجاز و ليس لديها أي مصلحة بإخفاء المعلومات إلا بما يحقق النجاح للقضية لما فيه مصلحة الأعضاء جميعا. بصفتي الشخصية أدعو الجميع إلى عدم الإنسياق وراء حملات التغرير و الإكتفاء بمراجعة الشخصية للجمعية أو الإتصال بها مباشرة على هاتف رقم 5338493 06 أو 5338439 06 بالإضافة لمتابعة وسائل الإعلام المحلية و ستكون زاد الأردن أول من يزف إليهم الأخبار السعيدة حال توفرها من الجمعية بشكل رسمي.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

